# cheap first Kayak



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone know where a person could get a cheap kayak? Used is fine. My wife wants one but I cant see spending a bunch of money for a big piece of plastic. I know they probably work well and everything but I dont have the fundage to aquire an expensive one. Thanks guys. Im in Jersey by the way.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

stop by boaters world u can get a sit on top for 199 or a sit inside for 250, and a paddle for 25 bucks


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Used is the way to go. You can google Kayak fishing stuff and find some places in your area to get used boats. Even a used boat will go between $400-900 for a good one.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> stop by boaters world u can get a sit on top for 199 or a sit inside for 250, and a paddle for 25 bucks


Yup. That Moorea Daylite Paddler is a great yak for the money.


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*go to.....*

craigslist.com ...search the boat listings for kayak and kayaks ...there always seems to be a few used ones on the board...


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> stop by boaters world u can get a sit on top for 199 or a sit inside for 250, and a paddle for 25 bucks


I'm wondering the same question as Xray, but even the cheaper ones from Boaters World wouldn't float me very well. I weight 235, and the max is 250 for the Moorea Day Lite Paddler! So you basically have to spend 500+ for a decent fishing kayak?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hurricane44 said:


> I'm wondering the same question as Xray, but even the cheaper ones from Boaters World wouldn't float me very well. I weight 235, and the max is 250 for the Moorea Day Lite Paddler! So you basically have to spend 500+ for a decent fishing kayak?


For brand new I would say yes. But if you are patient you might be able to buy a fully decked out fishing yak between 400-900 used that would otherwise cost 1-2K.

When I take the plunge that will be the way I will go.


----------

